# New Laker Forum Slogan!



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*New Slogan!*

What should our new slogan be?

Here's mine...

_Ehh...who are we kidding? We're ****ed._


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

*Re: New Slogan!*



> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> What should our new slogan be?
> 
> Here's mine...
> ...


:laugh:

Or how about: _The F'in Pistions?_


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

How about "We were more wrong than Devean George is ugly."


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

After the team is dismantled, you guys could change your slogan to:

Lakers Unloaded


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

I had a similar idea as Tom.

Lakers <strike> Reloaded </strike> Imploded.


----------



## jstempi (Jul 23, 2003)

I like unloaded...was thinking that myself this morning for the new slogan...at least the new slogan for the offseason.


----------



## Diesel (Apr 1, 2004)

How about "Goodby No Ring Payton"


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

"Will they stay or will they go now?"


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

*How About*

"Praying for another OJ, Jayson Williams jury?"


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

"We're Downgrading"


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: How About*



> Originally posted by <b>Truth34</b>!
> "Praying for another OJ, Jayson Williams jury?"


Somebody doesn't know what's going on in Eagle...


----------



## shobe42 (Jun 21, 2002)

THE TEAM OF THE NBA

--or--

FREE KOBE


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

You can hate, but unless you're the Celtics, our franchise has still won WAY MORE than yours, so go drink some Haterade and suck it!!!:nah:


----------



## shobe42 (Jun 21, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> You can hate, but unless you're the Celtics, our franchise has still won WAY MORE than yours, so go drink some Haterade and suck it!!!:nah:


forget the celtics they won 11 times in the 60s and early 70s and only 3 times in the 80s and none since...

we've won 3 in this decade so far, 5 in the 80s, and 6 before that so we run ****... 
ther ya go

*Los Angles Lakers* 
We Run ****.

Thats not gonna be approved :no:


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

_"The Start of a New Beginning.."_


----------



## alpngso (May 23, 2003)

Showtime -> Blowtime


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>alpngso</b>!
> Showtime -> Blowtime


:laugh:

If Kobe leaves the slogan could be, "Kobe who? This is Luke's team"


----------



## shobe42 (Jun 21, 2002)

*Los Angeles Lakers* 
Come find your individuality!


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> You can hate, but unless you're the Celtics, our franchise has still won WAY MORE than yours, so go drink some Haterade and suck it!!!:nah:


How about:

"Los Angeles Lakers...Living vicariously through past championships while we sulk in self-denial through a crappy rebuilding year."

Does that fit?

Or how about:

"Don't you just love karma?"

I love that one... :nah:


----------



## shobe42 (Jun 21, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rawse</b>!
> 
> 
> How about:
> ...


too long... but creative


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rawse</b>!
> "Don't you just love karma?"


Perfect! Beat me to it.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rawse</b>!
> "Don't you just love karma?"
> 
> I love that one... :nah:


:clap:

I think the mods should change it to that just for a month or so


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

"Like the Gov. used to say - we´ll be back!"

"So you think you can rule us out, heh?"

"Rebuilding Shbuilding... Here we come again!..."

"Look behind your back... we´re still here"

"Just when you thought it was safe... we´re back!"


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Bah, rawse already took mine. 

Lakers Imploded.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rawse</b>!
> 
> 
> How about:
> ...


I've got one for Memphis...

"A bunch of whiners who are fans of a franchise who has never won anything, so we hate the Lakers because they have, even though they couldn't give a damn about us because we suck."

:nah:


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Sounds Good


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> 
> 
> I've got one for Memphis...
> ...


If only that was the case though... :angel:


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rawse</b>!
> 
> 
> If only that was the case though... :angel:


It is.:yes:


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> 
> 
> It is.:yes:


Unfortunately, not. I can go into detail, if you want.

Also, update, Compsciguy has been FOUND! Still looking for the other three, though.


----------



## Bombtrack2k4 (Jun 12, 2004)

How about just that:

:-(

Or:

-we lost nto who!!??

-at least we got hot chicks


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

0.4


----------



## shobe42 (Jun 21, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rawse</b>!
> If only that was the case though... :angel:


hahahaha

yea it is true... wat r u talkin about??

Laker fans don't care about Memphis, cuz well... they suck

The only reason u rip on this team is cuz they've been running the NBA for years now...even in losing they get looked at more than Detroit does for winning...

and you hate it....


----------



## shobe42 (Jun 21, 2002)

*oh and here is my real and final suggestion...*

*Los Angeles Lakers* 
Get your weight up, not your hate up.


----------



## LeBronisnumba1 (May 11, 2004)

Or u guys could change it to 

*poof* I highly suggest that you refresh yourself with the guidelines. Immature Baiting is not allowed.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>shobe42</b>!
> 
> 
> hahahaha
> ...


:rofl:

I never said _anything_ about Memphis. Seriously, get off the Grizzlies' nuts. And 22 other teams in the league wish they could suck like Memphis.  Saying that any 50-win team "sucks" is borderline retarded. If we suck, then you lost a season series 3-1 to a team that "sucks." How horrible are you? *edited* Any more name calling and you'll be on a little vacation again, OK? :laugh:

And I've said countless times that I would have no problems with the Lakers if they carried themselves with a little dignity and class. If they handled themselves like the Pistons, didn't have a locker room spat that had the foundations likened to a show on Lifetime, and their fans would show a little humbleness once a year, I wouldn't mind if they won 10 years in a row. Their winning has nothing to do with my disdain for them. Their attitude _does_. Is that clear enough for you? Do I need to start using more one-syllable words so that you can better understand what I am (and what I have always been) saying?

So tell me, shobe. Why do I hate the Lakers? I'll let you use this post for clues. Let's find out what kind of reading skills you have.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rawse</b>!
> 
> *edited* Any more name calling and you'll be on a little vacation again, OK? :laugh:


"Again...?" :whofarted


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rawse</b>!
> 
> 
> "Again...?" :whofarted


:laugh:

shobe, I honestly think the Hate started with many Laker fans talking down on other teams. It wasn't as bad until the fans had to bash every other team in the leauge and want the Championship trophy mailed to them before the season started last year. Or even the year before.. or the year before that.... or the year before that.....


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

We Should Vote On Something ASAP


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

Lakers: The Next Generation

or

Out with the old, in with the new

or

Extreme makeover: The Laker Edition


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Locke</b>!
> Extreme makeover: The Laker Edition


I like that!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Locke</b>!
> Extreme makeover: The Laker Edition



I Can Live With That


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

We are down to these choices unless anyone has anything better:

The Start of a New Beginning

Lakers: The Next Generation

Extreme Makeover: The Laker Edition

14 Championships and Counting

Best in the West

2004 Western Conference Champions

Any more ideas, or do we want to wait until we see what happens in July? Kobe? Shaq?


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

I think we should wait and see what happens with Shaq and Kobe before we decide on a new one.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

I agree. The more i think about it, we have no real idea what is going to happen in the next few weeks and the slogan could change, especially if a huge trade is made.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

How about....

Y2K Lakers: Band of Brothers


----------



## h8breed (Jun 25, 2003)

"Kobe for President"


----------



## halfbreed (Jan 7, 2003)

The team you love to hate.


----------



## erniejohnson (Oct 11, 2003)

What about: 
WE AIN'T GOING NOWHERE.


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

How bout :

"Laker Girls for trade"

"At least we have celebrities"

"We would make a great movie"

"We have Slava..."

"Luke is our future"

"Man this sucks"


----------



## uj4l (Dec 22, 2002)

"The Kobe Show"

Dont worry bout us, we'll be on top


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Extreme makeover: The Laker Edition

^ That One Is Still My Favorite


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>halfbreed</b>!
> The team you love to hate.


I like this one too and the one Cris mentioned!


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

I think we should have an official vote on this within a couple of weeks now that we're starting to see how all the pieces are falling into place.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

We were waiting to see what happened and so far we have had a lot of changes for the upcoming season. 

So here is the final list from which to choose:

 The Start of a New Beginning

Lakers: The Next Generation

Extreme Makeover: The Laker Edition

14 Championships and Counting

Best in the West

2004 Western Conference Champions

Y2K Lakers: Band of Brothers

The team you love to hate 

So now it's up to you Laker fans to choose.

I like *Extreme Makeover: The Laker Edition*


----------



## h8breed (Jun 25, 2003)

The team you love to hate


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Howabout...

_Out with the old, in with new._


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

But out of that group, I like, "The Start of a New Beginning".


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Can We Make A Poll Or Something?


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

I like: 

The team you love to hate :upset:


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

My vote goes for: "Extreme Makeover: The Laker Edition"


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

What







Said


----------

